# gray fox



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great work!!! Awesome mount


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Make sure you spend some time with good Reference for your next Canine. Ears, Eye shape, whisker pads/placement, lip lines, and feet shape for the most part. Common problem areas that need attention.

Mike


----------

